# Another accomplishment!!!!! :)



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

Exhilarated!!! 

Today I went in the store with my mom and I got my own prescription myself. (It's the first prescription I ever got myself, and I'm 20) I experienced a high pounding heart rate for a while, but I found out I wasn't that nervous talking, only really nervous signing my name. (I signed my name really bad, I actually forgot how to spell my name and my hand was shaking so it turned more into a scribble.) This is something I never did before, I've thought about doing it, and never actually believed I would do it. Something made me say, "no, you aren't leaving till you do this" It's really strange because it still feels like I didn't really do it, but I did. btw, I always do this when I accomplish something, it takes a while for me to believe that it was me who actually did it, it doesn't feel like something I could do, but I did do it. I feel like I watched someone else accomplish it and it wasn't actually me  It was me for real though :lol


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Excellent! :banana Keep up the good work. :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PerfectlyCalm,

:boogie :boogie :boogie - that is great! I am sorry to read that you had trouble spelling your name. You pulled through, and didn't quit - that's what counts.


----------



## seagreen16 (Sep 24, 2005)

congrats .. these little successes do add up and make tackling the next thing you want to do easier ... that's great that you take the time to enjoy and appreciate your successes.

it's great to see others finding success in getting over this problem .


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Great Job!!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

*PerfectlyCalm

Good Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"One Step at a Time is How Confidence is Built"

John H*


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and encouragement, I appreciate it!

I'm feeling like I should do something else new again!


----------



## Dante3214 (Jan 16, 2006)

*HIGH @#$%ING FIVE!*




(..lol)


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Loved that story. Happy for your success. I have had many times when it was time to sign my name and my hand went so fast that it looked like a sloppy dr's signature. Ive misspelled my name a time or two also.


----------



## Steve215 (May 25, 2005)

Congrats! I can totally relate when it comes to signing my name. I've actually misspelled my name on several occassions because my mind totally goes blank. I've come to the point now where I just scribble everything but the first letter of my first and last name no matter what. :lol

I used to scribble it all but one time the clerk matched my sig to my credit card sig (which was neatly signed) and actually told me to wait while he went to the back room to "verify it". All he had to do was ask for some ID, no clue why he was playing Mr. Detective.


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

:yay


----------

